
Ask HN: Imagine it's 1993 – what would you put in an MVP web browser? - hoodoof
In the 21st century building products is all about the MVP.<p>So imagine its 1993 and you are building a web browser.<p>What do you see as the absolute minimal viable features to put into the first web browser?
======
nostrademons
Mosaic. The fact that it took off indicates that it was a "viable product",
and if you remember using Mosaic, it was pretty "minimal" as well.

This would be a more interesting question if asked about a product that _didn
't_ take off, eg. "It's 1990. What would you put in an MVP Lisp environment."

------
my_first_acct
An IMG tag would be nice: [http://1997.webhistory.org/www.lists/www-
talk.1993q1/0182.ht...](http://1997.webhistory.org/www.lists/www-
talk.1993q1/0182.html)

